# Spouse Visa Subclass (309/100) for newly married Pakistani.



## zohaib52 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi All,

I have some queries regarding Spouse Visa Subclass (309/100). I am Pakistani and I got PR for subclass 189 on 25th Sept 2014.

My initial entry date is 10th April 2015. I will be traveling to Australia on 1st April 2015. I got recently married on 7th Oct 2014. 

Below are my queries:

Can I apply for a Spouse Visa Subclass (309/100) for my wife now as I haven’t traveled yet?

Can anyone tell me the steps to apply as the process is unclear to me through their official website?

Medical should be upfront loaded or should we wait for CO call on it. If it needs to be upfront loaded then how? As we don’t have HAP ID now.

As it was an arrange marriage, we don’t have much evidence to prove our relationship other than invitation cards and wedding photos. Is mentioned evidence enough to prove relationship?

What will be the estimated timeline?

Looking forward for your response.

I will be very grateful if you can clear my doubts.

Thanks.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You need to be living in Australia with the means to sponsor her ie a job and a home, before you are eligible to sponsor her.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

1: you have to meet the 'Usual Resident' criteria in order to sponsor your spouse which means you live & earn in Australia.

2: steps on immi website for Partner Visa is very easy, I would suggest you to first read Partner Visa Booklet which is comprehensive & answer all questions.

Briefly you can either apply online or post, applicant has to submit 47/40 SP form, certified copies of birth/marriage certificate, Nikah Nama etc but most importantly has to show Evidence of Genuine Relationship. 

http://www.pakistan.highcommission.gov.au/files/islm/120822-pg9-partner.pdf

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1127.pdf

3: wedding photos/invitation cards don't mean much , you both should gather as much evidence as you can.

4: yes you can get HAP ID before submitting your application, sorry I just can't find the link now but if I will later then forward you. Or the other option is to wait for CO to request for medical examination/PCC

5: Average processing time is 9-12 months, however, female applicants do get their grant somewhere between 5-8 months provided they meet all criteria.

If you 've any more questions please ask.

Girl Aussie



zohaib52 said:


> Can I apply for a Spouse Visa Subclass (309/100) for my wife now as I haven’t traveled yet?
> 
> Can anyone tell me the steps to apply as the process is unclear to me through their official website?
> 
> ...


----------



## zohaib52 (Apr 3, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> 1: you have to meet the 'Usual Resident' criteria in order to sponsor your spouse which means you live & earn in Australia.
> 
> 2: steps on immi website for Partner Visa is very easy, I would suggest you to first read Partner Visa Booklet which is comprehensive & answer all questions.
> 
> ...



Thanks Girl Aussie for detailed reply.

Can I apply for Spouse Visa as soon as I get job there lets say during 1st month of my job or is their any certain period to it.

Awaiting for your response.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You very welcome.

Well there is no set period, however, as part of Partner Visa Application, applicant has to provide documents to show Sponsor income/employment. Docs such as: 'Tax assessment notice or a letter from their employer confirming length of employment and annual salary or payslips or if self-employed business documents or a letter from sponsor’s accountant'. I reckon your employer letter along with your payslip should cover this point.

Girl Aussie 



zohaib52 said:


> Thanks Girl Aussie for detailed reply.
> 
> Can I apply for Spouse Visa as soon as I get job there lets say during 1st month of my job or is their any certain period to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

_shel said:


> You need to be living in Australia with the means to sponsor her ie a job and a home, before you are eligible to sponsor her.


That is not true. 
I have Australian permanent residency and I do not live in Australia. I live with my partner offshore and have applied partner visa, I am not even registered as a tax payer in Australia. My job is also offshore and I will only migrate when partner visa is granted. 
I have clearly mentioned this in my application and it is now in the final stages of processing. And I am quite certain that the visa will be granted. 

Have you heard if someone being rejected on such case? 

Regards,



girlaussie said:


> You very welcome.
> 
> Well there is no set period, however, as part of Partner Visa Application, applicant has to provide documents to show Sponsor income/employment. Docs such as: 'Tax assessment notice or a letter from their employer confirming length of employment and annual salary or payslips or if self-employed business documents or a letter from sponsor’s accountant'. I reckon your employer letter along with your payslip should cover this point.
> 
> Girl Aussie


This is not a mandatory document however you can provide it to make your case strong. If you have enough in your bank to spend on your family for six months, it will do the job. 

I don't have a job, not even registered as a tax payer. Still I have applied for partner visa.


----------



## zohaib52 (Apr 3, 2013)

immu999 said:


> This is not a mandatory document however you can provide it to make your case strong. If you have enough in your bank to spend on your family for six months, it will do the job.
> 
> I don't have a job, not even registered as a tax payer. Still I have applied for partner visa.


Thanks immu999 for replying. Please tell me have you validate your PR by traveling as in my case i haven't traveled even once. My deadline is 10th April 2015 and i have planned my first travel on 10th March 2015.

My question is that can i sponsor my wife before 10th March 2015?

Awaiting for your response.


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

I think you can, but its better you consult with any consultant. As per my understanding, you need to prove
1) the relationship is genuine
2) you can bear all expenses of your family, that includes living, accommodation and related expenses.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

According to AHC Pakistan website 'The sponsor does not need to be living in Australia at the time of application' so perhaps you are good when your partner applied. However, Sponsor has to meet the 'Usual Resident' criteria as per 40SP form. 

I just wonder how you manage to answer couple of questions in form 40sp like 'proof of length of residence, your current address' ?

Did you attach any statement describing your situation as it is asked 'Note: If your residential address is not in Australia, please attach a statement at the end of this form outlining how you will meet your sponsorship obligations. See Question 52 Undertaking' 

I don't think they gonna reject any case like this but it may delay as they expect you (Sponsor) to be in Australia by now.... I don't know for sure but see how it goes.

Girl Aussie



immu999 said:


> That is not true.
> I have Australian permanent residency and I do not live in Australia. I live with my partner offshore and have applied partner visa, I am not even registered as a tax payer in Australia. My job is also offshore and I will only migrate when partner visa is granted.
> I have clearly mentioned this in my application and it is now in the final stages of processing. And I am quite certain that the visa will be granted.
> 
> ...


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Love how you make a bold statement saying its not true when your visa hasn't even been granted lol

I have seen rejections for such but have seen others accepted, though they were UK based applicants, sadly it does make a difference.


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes. Certainly not the best of circumstances but I have worked on that as well. 
I have arranged accommodation and the savings in Australian bank will do the job I suppose. 

The only challenge I am facing is; there are multiple officers(in Pakistan) working simultaneously on my application and each of them wants repetitive explanation. they are not synced within the team. One lady(from the pakistani department) called my wife and said to submit the documents in 5 days otherwise they will reject my visa. 
Sadly it is Pakistan, Shame on DIAC that they have hired such arrogant employees in the Pakistani high commission, they don't even talk to you nicely.

Hoping that the outcome will be positive.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If you had of submitted all the required documents from the start there would be no need for anybody to contact you arrogant or otherwise 

It is also standard to inform you that you have x no of days to submit documents if you failed to include them. Why would they grant you a visa without the evidence?


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

_shel said:


> If you had of submitted all the required documents from the start there would be no need for anybody to contact you arrogant or otherwise
> 
> It is also standard to inform you that you have x no of days to submit documents if you failed to include them. Why would they grant you a visa without the evidence?


_"You have 28 days to upload these documents. If you need extension to obtain
any of these documents please do let us know."_
this is the standard template which DIAC shares with any applicant. They wrote the same to me.

and then she calls the same day and said:

_"Your case is already pending from months and we want you to submit the documents in five days *otherwise i will reject your visa*"_ 
is this standard?, its is the number of cases which each case officer gets and they have to process them in a certain period of time, to get rid of the long piles of pending cases she clearly is threatening me only because this is Pakistan. 

If it would have been standard and she had the guts to officially deal with applicants like this, she should have mentioned it in the email. 
its Pakistani way of working my friend, I wasn't expecting this in the high commission but many Pakistani applicants have to deal with it.

This is a part of my experience with Pakistani department, there are many such scenarios which i am still dealing with


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Well to be honest, there are certain aspect of visa applications which at times require different people/CO to work on one case, I understand when you say they are not synced, I think they intentionally ask for explanation/documents to verify applicants credibility, ofcourse they have to make sure that the application they are processing everyday are genuine and there is no fake/false information provided. 

Sorry but I tend to disagree, I don't think AHC or DIAC staff is arrogant or silly, it's more like that they behave as more calm & professional then the applicant.

As per me experience, AHC Pakistan staff was very firm, to the point, I submitted each & every document and they didn't even ask for any doc except resubmission of Police Certificate, surprisingly CO was aware of me pregnancy too and she was kind enough to process it timely so that I fly without any delay. So I guess at the end it's all down to your experience. 

Good Luck!!

Girl Aussie 



immu999 said:


> Yes. Certainly not the best of circumstances but I have worked on that as well.
> I have arranged accommodation and the savings in Australian bank will do the job I suppose.
> 
> The only challenge I am facing is; there are multiple officers(in Pakistan) working simultaneously on my application and each of them wants repetitive explanation. they are not synced within the team. One lady(from the pakistani department) called my wife and said to submit the documents in 5 days otherwise they will reject my visa.
> ...


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

immu999 said:


> Yes. Certainly not the best of circumstances but I have worked on that as well.
> I have arranged accommodation and the savings in Australian bank will do the job I suppose.
> 
> The only challenge I am facing is; there are multiple officers(in Pakistan) working simultaneously on my application and each of them wants repetitive explanation. they are not synced within the team. One lady(from the pakistani department) called my wife and said to submit the documents in 5 days otherwise they will reject my visa.
> ...


Hi

I have the same issues i.e. got married after the PR grant.
Although I have validated my PR but working and living with my spouse abroad. (not the country of origin)
There are cases where they have simply rejected the grant on basis that the sponsor is not the USUAL resident(got this info from 2 cases over different blogs) .
They did not doubt the relationship though.


Have you filed on paper or online for the 309 ?
I am sure that the arranged accommodation and savings in Australia will give the case a strong push.
All the best.


----------



## Meak (Sep 27, 2010)

Any update on this topic?

I am a permanent resident but have not lived in Australia yet. I have done the initial entry though.

Now I and my girlfriend would like to apply for partner visa (309) for my girlfriend. I am pretty sure I do not meet the "usual resident" criteria as I am not living in Australia. Despite that, we are still going to apply for the visa hoping that we are able to convince the case officer that we genuinely intend to live in Australia in future.

I would like to hear has anyone got their partner visa even though the sponsor did not meet the "usual resident" criteria?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Meak said:


> Any update on this topic?
> 
> I am a permanent resident but have not lived in Australia yet. I have done the initial entry though.
> 
> ...


 You being able to convince the case officer you both intend to live in Australia in the future is not the point. 
You need to be resident to be an eligible sponsor.


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

cyberkidpk said:


> Hi
> 
> I have the same issues i.e. got married after the PR grant.
> Although I have validated my PR but working and living with my spouse abroad. (not the country of origin)
> ...


Sorry for the late reply mate.. 

I applied online.

Check this Pg9 - Migration Visas - Australian High Commission it states that sponsor can be offshore when applying, they haven't commented on the usual residency though.



Meak said:


> Any update on this topic?
> 
> I am a permanent resident but have not lived in Australia yet. I have done the initial entry though.
> 
> ...


Still waiting for the decision. I delayed my case for good 3-4 months as I was travelling and did not furnished the documents/medicals on time BUT the decision is due any day now I think.. My case officer called me last week and she looked all good to finalize my case.



_shel said:


> You being able to convince the case officer you both intend to live in Australia in the future is not the point.
> You need to be resident to be an eligible sponsor.


Is this written anywhere? 
You are so confident on mentioning this everytime, It looks like you are the policy maker and you only have the authority to decide.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes they can, people who are usually resident can go on holiday you know, visit their spouse, go on business trips. They will still be usually resident during this time. Thise that have never lived in Australia are not and have never been usually resident and are not eligible sponsors. 

Just do a few google searches, you will find plenty of rejections for such, I did.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/49513-ask-mark-581.html


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

immu999 said:


> Sorry for the late reply mate..
> 
> I applied online.
> 
> ...


 Its written within the documents you fill out when applying did you miss it. Its also within the Migration Act that you will find on ComLaw.


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

_shel said:


> Its written within the documents you fill out when applying did you miss it. Its also within the Migration Act that you will find on ComLaw.


I know I know.. 
Lets wait for a few days and see the result, I am still hopeful. :noidea:


----------



## ihtisham20 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Please share your timelines*



immu999 said:


> I know I know..
> Lets wait for a few days and see the result, I am still hopeful. :noidea:



Can you please share your timelines? When you applied for Visa, CO Assigned and first communication or verification etc?

PS: I also applied for my visa while i am not working and living in Australia. ( 3 Years i am having the PR but never lived there). Please advice me what kidn of proof you attached to overcome the 'Usual resident' issue?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You obviously cant prove usual residence if you've never lived there. From my observations some applications get through but not the majority. It depends on the circumstances of your history and application and the case officer working on the application.


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

Those some applications are in a majority who belong to indo-pak culture. If your application is accessed by a local case officer, he will understand and the chances are high But again, I would say its your luck. 

Maintaining an account in Australia with savings and other arrangements might do the trick.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You realise local case officers have Australian citizenship and are working according to Australian migration Law not local culture. But it is luck, there is a high turnover of case officers the job must be awful! I'm thinking the constant stream of new case officers who dont fully know the job are the reason.


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

And now you blame the recruitment process of the Department. 

*Clapping*

There is a real beautiful world out of expatforum my friend. Live it!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

immu999 said:


> And now you blame the recruitment process of the Department.
> 
> *Clapping*
> 
> There is a real beautiful world out of expatforum my friend. Live it!


 You really are looking to be banned yes?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

@immu999... Shel is a "super-moderator" for a reason!


----------



## Ameet Kumar (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello immu999,,,, I am also going through same situation as stated by Shel,,, that the condition of usual resident restrict me to sponsor my family,, and i also went to Diac office to query about Usual Resident, they said

To be Usual Resident requires to stay in Australia for two years, however if one has job or started his business, in others words well settled, he is a usual resident. 

But when i told my compelling reasons the Diac told

You may apply for partner visa showing your compelling reasoning, but I will not comment on the successfulness of application, all this has to decide the “Case Officer” or “Assessor” of your application.”

So what the moderator is telling is perfectly right. But at same time i wish u best of luck,, and anxiously waiting to see the result.


----------



## ihtisham20 (Mar 4, 2009)

The DIBP website provides the following definition for "settled":

A person is considered settled if they are an Australian citizen, Australian permanent resident or an eligible New Zealand citizen who is lawfully resident in Australia for a reasonable period. In normal circumstances, two years is considered to be a reasonable period. For Australian citizens this period may be reduced to at least three months.

There are many ways that a person could be considered "usually resident" in Australia and it depends very much on each individual's particular set of circumstances.

The DIBP website provides the following definition for "usually resident".

The place that a person is 'usually resident' is decided taking into account their physical residence (where the person eats, sleeps, has a home) and the person's intention to make that place their home.


----------



## ihtisham20 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Any response on your case*



immu999 said:


> Those some applications are in a majority who belong to indo-pak culture. If your application is accessed by a local case officer, he will understand and the chances are high But again, I would say its your luck.
> 
> Maintaining an account in Australia with savings and other arrangements might do the trick.


Any response on your case? What kind of supporting documentation you provided to CO?


----------



## usman.shahid (Jan 9, 2013)

immu999 said:


> And now you blame the recruitment process of the Department.
> 
> *Clapping*
> 
> There is a real beautiful world out of expatforum my friend. Live it!


Hi immi999,

Were you successful in getting spouse visa for your wife while you were offshore and didn't meet usual residency criteria? what was the outcome of partner visa? please share


----------



## eid (Jun 9, 2015)

*Partner visa 309/100...online application*

Hi. Can someone pleas tell me step by step process of partner visa 309/100.

Can i apply online? I found on facebook page that I can apply...but not satisfied and if i submit form *47SP* through my own *immiaccount*....should my sponsor make another *immiaccount* and submit form *40SP* or one immiaccount is enough? 

Also which forms should be filled and how can I attach them in my online application?

Really need your advice....Thanks


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey 

Immi 999 and zohaib. what is the update for your spouse applications ?
did you manage to get the visa without moving to Aus ?


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello Guys,

is there any update on your application?


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

cyberkidpk said:


> Hey
> 
> Immi 999 and zohaib. what is the update for your spouse applications ?
> did you manage to get the visa without moving to Aus ?


Apologies for the delayed reply. 
My visa was granted with no issues. its been a while i have shifted here.. 

All i did to strengthen my case was:
1) Opened an account on my initial entry and started transferring some amount periodically. 
2) Wrote details in the application about my plans and referred to the savings thing. 

The case officer had no issues with my application whatsoever. The application was online. 

Good luck for those who are planning to lodge visa and are uncertain about the outcome. My only piece of suggestion would be to go ahead. people would discourage as there is not much examples of such cases and most people dont know this detail. Its worth giving a try! Good luck!


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

immu999 said:


> Apologies for the delayed reply.
> My visa was granted with no issues. its been a while i have shifted here..
> 
> All i did to strengthen my case was:
> ...


You gave me hope because I have already submitted the partner visa application by paying a hefty amount and i m a PR and offshore at the moment but going in Australia in one or two months.


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

verynewuser said:


> You gave me hope because I have already submitted the partner visa application by paying a hefty amount and i m a PR and offshore at the moment but going in Australia in one or two months.


Good Luck !


----------



## Yumna (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi all,
Just a quick question. We applied for my spouse visa earlier this March. I got an interview call on September 2017 and they asked us to submit further docs which were basically pictures of our marriage ceremony. We provided those within a week. Almost a month later on 6th Nov I get a call from the embassy which I missed since I was asleep. Usually they call multiple times until they get through ir try contacting the sponser but they dint. Now i am very confused. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

What's the big deal, just call them back and ask CO the reason of his/her call, they may have some questions with regards to that evidence.

Girl Aussie



Yumna said:


> Hi all,
> Just a quick question. We applied for my spouse visa earlier this March. I got an interview call on September 2017 and they asked us to submit further docs which were basically pictures of our marriage ceremony. We provided those within a week. Almost a month later on 6th Nov I get a call from the embassy which I missed since I was asleep. Usually they call multiple times until they get through ir try contacting the sponser but they dint. Now i am very confused. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Yumna (Nov 10, 2017)

I did, there was no answer. Now its been four days. Dont know whether I should try contacting them again or not


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Hmmm, may be send your CO an email. 

Girl Aussie 



Yumna said:


> I did, there was no answer. Now its been four days. Dont know whether I should try contacting them again or not


----------



## NaWin (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello All,


Background :
I have got 190 PR from Melbourne due to work reasons I am forced to stay in Sydney. Now I got married and have applied for subclass 309 for my wife (offshore). I have brought her to Australia on a tourist visa and she is living with me in Sydney at the moment. I am about to submit all the documents needed for the partner visa. 
My question : 
Since I have got PR with VIC sponsorship but I am living in Sydney and all the records for myself and my wife are in Sydney address, would there be a problem if I submit docs with Sydney address as a proof of our relationship ?


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

Yumna said:


> Hi all,
> Just a quick question. We applied for my spouse visa earlier this March. I got an interview call on September 2017 and they asked us to submit further docs which were basically pictures of our marriage ceremony. We provided those within a week. Almost a month later on 6th Nov I get a call from the embassy which I missed since I was asleep. Usually they call multiple times until they get through ir try contacting the sponser but they dint. Now i am very confused. Has anyone experienced this?


Yumna, what is the update till now?


----------



## Yumna (Nov 10, 2017)

They have asked us to resubmit a few documents before our application could be sent:/


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

Yumna said:


> They have asked us to resubmit a few documents before our application could be sent:/


So you guys applied for your visa in March 2017 and got your interview call on 21st September 2017? Did you apply online using IMMI website? Was the call from Australia or Islamabad?

I have also applied for a partner visa in June 2017 and no update till now, except the application status is "in process". for how long was your application status "in process" before you first got the interview call?


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

immu999 said:


> All i did to strengthen my case was:
> 1) Opened an account on my initial entry and started transferring some amount periodically.
> 2) Wrote details in the application about my plans and referred to the savings thing.


I am also on PR but currently living in Pakistan and I got recently married as well. I need to file 309 for my partner (with no kids) from Pakistan. I have also a bank account which I had opened with the bank when I made an entry 6 months ago. Can you please briefly elaborate how did you justify the requirement of supporting your family/partner physically (living place) and financially (funds) in Australia. 

1. How much of an amount needs to be furnished in total before I file 309?
2. What should be minimum of funds periodically transferred?
3. Frequency of transfer?
4. Would it be okay if I suggest a friend's place where I could move for couple of weeks. Or it's okay to specify to rent a place before arrival?
5. Or if you can precisely suggest how did you justify:
a. lodging and boarding in Australia
b. In absence of job, would funds in bank account suffice to justify supporting your family?

I would be really grateful to hear from those who followed such track while filing 309 partner visa and sponsor not being resident in Australia?

Thanks.


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

adahmed said:


> I am also on PR but currently living in Pakistan and I got recently married as well. I need to file 309 for my partner (with no kids) from Pakistan. I have also a bank account which I had opened with the bank when I made an entry 6 months ago. Can you please briefly elaborate how did you justify the requirement of supporting your family/partner physically (living place) and financially (funds) in Australia.
> 
> 1. How much of an amount needs to be furnished in total before I file 309?
> 2. What should be minimum of funds periodically transferred?
> ...


Check your private message. In short, I was in Australia and had a job there at the time.


----------



## Go2Auss (Jul 10, 2018)

immu999 said:


> That is not true.
> I have Australian permanent residency and I do not live in Australia. I live with my partner offshore and have applied partner visa, I am not even registered as a tax payer in Australia. My job is also offshore and I will only migrate when partner visa is granted.
> I have clearly mentioned this in my application and it is now in the final stages of processing. And I am quite certain that the visa will be granted.
> 
> ...



Hi,
can you pls. update about your case? Did you get your partner Visa granted?


----------



## chnaveedakhtar (Jul 30, 2017)

verynewuser said:


> You gave me hope because I have already submitted the partner visa application by paying a hefty amount and i m a PR and offshore at the moment but going in Australia in one or two months.


Hi,

I have valid PR till 2021 (visited Australia in 2017 for three days to mature my PR).
I applied my spouse visa 309 in June 2017 in Saudi Arabia when my wife stayed here for six months on visit visa. She is in Pakistan since Oct 2017 and I am continuing my job in Saudi Arabia.

I have submitted all the documents and detailed required bu CO on 6 June 2018 and waiting for their response. I don't have any job or bank account in Australia.

Applied spouse visa offshore and still living offshore.

Please advise as Dubai visa family is handling my case.


----------



## chnaveedakhtar (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi,

I applied spouse visa 309 offshore in June 2017.

Got an email that "Your application is in process" on 15 July 2018.

Has anybody got a similar email. Please confirm.


----------



## May 2016 (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi there
I applied my 309/100 visa in May 2016 from India still waiting for decision. I send inquire and got reply your application is an active consideration that's all. Thanks


----------



## Go2Auss (Jul 10, 2018)

verynewuser said:


> You gave me hope because I have already submitted the partner visa application by paying a hefty amount and i m a PR and offshore at the moment but going in Australia in one or two months.



Dear sir,
From your signature, seems you have been granted partner visa in 2018. My case is exactly similar to yours. I got PR for myself in Feb 2017 and got it validated later and got married 3 months back. Now I am more interested in looking for ways to apply for my spouses visa from offshore as being newly married, we don't want to get separated cross country while waiting for Visa grant for my wife so still contemplating on best approach to apply for partner visa.
Any insights on how you made it happen would be greatly appreciated. Thanks much!


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

Go2Auss said:


> Dear sir,
> From your signature, seems you have been granted partner visa in 2018. My case is exactly similar to yours. I got PR for myself in Feb 2017 and got it validated later and got married 3 months back. Now I am more interested in looking for ways to apply for my spouses visa from offshore as being newly married, we don't want to get separated cross country while waiting for Visa grant for my wife so still contemplating on best approach to apply for partner visa.
> Any insights on how you made it happen would be greatly appreciated. Thanks much!


I did nothing special. I moved to Australia after 2 months of partner visa application, got a job and started saving in bank account. submitted the salary slips, house lease papers and bank statements as well with the previously submitted visa application.


----------



## Go2Auss (Jul 10, 2018)

verynewuser said:


> I did nothing special. I moved to Australia after 2 months of partner visa application, got a job and started saving in bank account. submitted the salary slips, house lease papers and bank statements as well with the previously submitted visa application.



Great! Thank you for your reply!
One quick question - Did you apply/granted your Spouses Tourist Visa when you moved to Auss after two months (of applying the partner visa?) or partner stayed offshore? Asking as your signature have same date for grant of 309/100 so did you get both temp and permanent partner visa on the same date within a year of lodging partner visa application?
Thanks much in advance as always!


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

Go2Auss said:


> Great! Thank you for your reply!
> One quick question - Did you apply/granted your Spouses Tourist Visa when you moved to Auss after two months (of applying the partner visa?) or partner stayed offshore? Asking as your signature have same date for grant of 309/100 so did you get both temp and permanent partner visa on the same date within a year of lodging partner visa application?
> Thanks much in advance as always!


Partner stayed offshore.
She got 309 and 100 both visas on the same date because we had been married for last 6 years and have 2 children together. The eldest is 5 years old. We submitted all the related documentation and that was sufficient to prove that our relationship is genuine, not fraudulent.


----------



## 9june2018 (Apr 14, 2019)

June9th2018

Checklist- 6-12-18
Additional request- 8-4-19
Country - Pakistan 

Requested documentation:- 

Police checks requested after turning age 16years for sponsor and applicant and sponsors AFP 

Sponsor has resided in the Uk in past 10 years for a period of 2 years ( 2011- 2013 ) he then filed his PR in 2015 and got a Uk police check made in 2015 

Query is : do we need to get a police check of UK with the recent date of creation or can the 2015 one be submitted ( NOTE SPONSOR NEVER TRAVELED TO UK AFTER 2013 EXIT )


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi folks!

I am PR holder and will have Nikkah next month and I am wondering what documents should i get after nikkah. I am thinking of change of husband name on spouse CNIC, English translation of Nikkahname and spoude passport with my name. Anything else which i need to get done as I will be in Pakistan for approx. 3 weeks


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

yousufkhan said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I am PR holder and will have Nikkah next month and I am wondering what documents should i get after nikkah. I am thinking of change of husband name on spouse CNIC, English translation of Nikkahname and spoude passport with my name. Anything else which i need to get done as I will be in Pakistan for approx. 3 weeks


-

Hi Mates,

Actually, I am considering providing following documents after 6 months:-

- Wedding photos with family friends
- Statuary declaration from two Australian PR holders(I think there is form 888 as well for same purpose?)
- Communication proof(Phone calls, whatsapp)
- Joint Bank Account (while I keep on transferring some amount time to time to support her)
- Nikkahnama (With English translation)
- National Identity Card(with my name as husband and English translation)
- Passport (with my name as husband and English translation)


I was wondering is there anything else that i can provide with the scenario I have to strengthen chances of visa grant. And is there anything that I need to do while I am in Pakistan as I will be returning to Australia and won't be easy to come back until next year.


----------

